
FB and YouTube on the open-source alternative - maa5444
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPrbGU0Wyh4xx
======
maa5444
I was watching `Tucker: Big Tech censors dissent over coronavirus lockdowns `
and I wanted to ask what are the viable alternatives to FB and YOUTUBE on the
open-source side that actually work ;)

